
Trump Administration Preps Plan for Huge Cuts to Department of Energy - f0llowL8r
https://www.top500.org/news/trump-administration-preps-plan-for-huge-cuts-to-department-of-energy/
======
beautifulpeople
China is going to be one happy country.

